
Apple customers can now submit claims in settlement over slowing down iPhones - fortran77
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/14/tech/apple-slow-iphone-settlement-payouts/index.html
======
auslegung
I’m curious who is trying to receive this money and why. I don’t think me
taking $25 from Apple is going to change them, me, or anything. Maybe if I
really needed the money I could see being tempted to take this, but it seems
so silly to me.

